# χαλέπα



## Themis (Jan 2, 2013)

Στο πλαίσιο των κρητολογικών σπουδών μας, και προκειμένου να περισώσω ό,τι μπορώ από την τρωθείσα τιμή μου, βρίσκομαι σε αναζήτηση της ετυμολογίας της _χαλέπας_. Όχι του τοπωνυμίου αλλά της κοινής λέξης, η οποία, σύμφωνα με τα κρητικά γλωσσάρια που βρίσκω αλλά και τις αναμνήσεις μου, σημαίνει "περιοχή με πετρώδες και ίσιο έδαφος" (για μένα, μάλλον κομμάτι γης, ξεροχώραφο). Καλώ τους Κρητικούς και τις λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις να εισφέρουν ό,τι μπορούν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2013)

Από τη χαλεπή γη.

Να μερικές πηγές:

Πόσο καλά είναι τα γερμανικά σου;
http://books.google.gr/books?id=HAt...en&sa=X&ei=PLDkUMDfIIjOtAaQ34G4Ag&redir_esc=y
Με παρατονισμό
http://books.google.gr/books?id=A8s...en&sa=X&ei=PLDkUMDfIIjOtAaQ34G4Ag&redir_esc=y


----------



## Earion (Jan 3, 2013)

*χαλέπα*, η : βραχώδης, δύσβατη έκταση

Το βρίσκω στο γλωσσάρι νοταριακού κώδικα της Κρήτης του 16ου αιώνα.



_Κείμενο _
|
_Ημερομηνία _
|
_σελ._
γειτονεύει ούτως: ανατολικά με το χωράφι της Τζουλιάδενας, δυσικά έναι η χαλέπα, νοτικά με το αμπέλι μου και βορινά στράτα κουμούνα | 1549, Απριλίου 5 | 27-28
μια φυτεία μοσχάτη, βαλμένη εις τον τόπον εις ταις Βρουλαίς, η οποία έναι φύτευμά μου εφετινόν, έναι ως εργατών κ΄ απάνω κάτω, γειτονεύει ούτως: ανατολικά και νοτικά με την χαλέπα | 1549 Απριλίου 19 | 87Πηγή: Μιχαήλ Μαράς. _Κατάστιχο 149_. Τόμ. 2 (1/4-28/6 1549). Επιμ. Τόνια Μαρμαρέλη. Μανόλης Γ. Δρακάκης. Ηράκλειο: Βικελαία Δημοτική Βιβλιοθήκη, 2005.


Ενδιαφέρον ότι τον ίδιο αιώνα συναντάμε στην Κεφαλονιά τη λέξη *χαλέπεδο*, που σημαίνει: οικόπεδο που έχει μέσα ερειπωμένο οικοδόμημα.

Τη βρίσκω στο γλωσσάρι του νοταριακού κώδικα του ιερέα Σταμάτιου Δε Μοντεσάντου (1535-1553), που έχει εκδοθεί από την Σταματούλα Ζαπάντη (Αργοστόλι, 2002), αλλά δυστυχώς χωρίς παραπομπή σε σελίδα (κι έτσι δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω κείμενο).

Επίσης σε άλλον νοταριακό κώδικα της Κεφαλονιάς από τα μέσα του 16ου αιώνα:



_Κείμενο _
|
_Ημερομηνία _
|
_σελ._
χωράφια, δέντρη, χαλέπεδα, κήπους, ποτιστικά οπου έχουν εις το Βούρκο | 1551, Οκτωβρίου 19 | 108
ακόμη έδωκά της το ημισό χαλέπεδον | 1553, Μαρτίου 19 | 142
το χαλέπεδο οπό ’ναι μέσα έναι του υιού μου, του ποτέ Σταμάτη, κόπος και μαντροστάσι | 1551, Οκτωβρίου 23 | 154
καθώς γυρίζουν τα σύνορα από του Μουστάκη και κατεβαίνει εις το Παλιομάνδρι εις την Ελιάν και υπάγει εις του Νιόφυτου τα χαλέπεδα | 1558, Μαΐου 4 | 262Πηγή: Ανδρέας Αμάραντος. _Νοταριακές πράξεις … (1548-1562)_. Αθήνα: ΕΙΕ/ΙΒΕ, 2001.

Και δύο αιώνες αργότερα:



_Κείμενο _
|
_Ημερομηνία _
|
_σελ._
το σπίτι χαλέπεδο όπερ έχουν στο χωρίον στα Φαβάτα | 1701, Αυγ. 10, Αργοστόλι | 4
γης και κλήματα, σπίτι χαλέπεδο, χωράφια και δέντρη | 1709 Μαρτίου 10, Αργοστόλι | 57
με το χαλέπεδο και λιθιές | 1739, Μαΐου 1, Παλιμεράτα | 266
το σπίτι τους εις τα Κουβαλάτα, ως καθώς ηυρίσκεται, ξυλοκεραμωμένο με τα χαλέπεδα, αυλές και κήπους | 1739, Μαΐου 2, Σαμόλι | 268
και να μνέσκει το άνωθεν σπίτι, τοίχοι και λιθιές, χαλέπεδον ελεύθερα εδικά τους | 1705, Σεπτεμβρίου 23, Μανζταβινάτα | 393
και σπίτι χαλέπεδο στο Δράπανο κοντά στο Γιαλό | 1794, Μαρτίου 4, Αργοστόλι | 434Πηγή: _Νοταριακαί πράξεις Κεφαλληνίας … των ετών 1701-1856_. Επιμ. Γ. Α. Πετρόπουλος (Μνημεία του μεταβυζαντινού δικαίου, 4). Αθήνα, 1962.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2013)

Με μια διαφορά: ότι το _χαλέπεδο_ είναι σίγουρα από το ρήμα _χαλώ_ και το -_πεδο_ που έχουμε και στο _οικόπεδο_, ενώ για το αρχαιότατο _χαλεπός_ δεν ξέρουμε την προέλευση.

ΥΓ: Πολύ μου άρεσε η _στράτα κουμούνα_...


----------



## Themis (Jan 3, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το γεγονός ότι η _χαλέπα_ αναφέρεται στο γλωσσάρι νοταριακού κώδικα της Κρήτης του 16ου αιώνα _πριν από την οθωμανική κατάκτηση της Κρήτης _μού φαίνεται ισχυρό στοιχείο για την προέλευση από το _χαλεπός/ χαλεπή γη._ Η προέλευση αυτή είναι βέβαια το πρώτο που έρχεται στο μυαλό, αλλά η ετυμολογία είναι άτιμο πράγμα και καλό είναι να φυλάμε τα ρούχα μας, για να μην προσγειωθεί πάνω μας κάνα βραβείο Γκας Πορτοκάλος εκεί που δεν το περιμένουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2013)

Δύσκολο, με ολόκληρο Θουκυδίδη από πίσω:

...ἐς χωρία μὲν χαλεπὰ καὶ πετρώδη πρὸς τὸ πέλαγος τετραμμένα... (3η γραμμή)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2013)

Ορίστε το ανωτέρω θουκυδίδειον και στο *LSJ*:

*χαλεπ-ός, ή, όν*, _difficult_ (ὃ ἂν μὴ ῥᾴδιον ᾖ ἀλλὰ διὰ πολλῶν πραγμάτων γίγνηται Pl._Prt.341d_: opp. ῥᾴδιος, Arist._Rh_.1363[SUP]a[/SUP]24, in various relations):
*I.* [...]
*4.* of ground, _difficult, rugged_, χωρία χ. καὶ πετρώδη Th.4.9; ὁδός Id.5.58, Pl._R_.328e; χ. . . καὶ προσάντης . . ὁδός ἐστιν Anaxandr.56; πρόσοδοι X._An_.5.2.3; πορεία ib.5.6.10; σταθμός ib.4.5.3; χωρίον -ώτατον _a place most difficult to take_, ib.4.8.2.​


----------

